

Russian Physicists Synthesize New Superheavy Element 117 - pinstriped_dude
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/04/russian-physicists-synthesize-new-superheavy-element-117/

======
coderdude
An interesting read, but as nearly always, the article is followed by crappy
commentary (Obama and Simpsons jokes). Wired is like the Digg of tech and
science publications. Comments are almost always the best part for me when I
read a story online, which is perhaps why I like HN so much. I wish submitters
would choose sources with more appropriate audiences for these kinds of
articles.

Edit:
[http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/57964/title/Super...](http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/57964/title/Superheavy_element_117_makes_debut_)

